# how to rethread my rod?



## yankee (Oct 7, 2007)

i need information on how to rethread the eyelets on a rod that i have. also if anybody has more info. on the rods that have the varmac reel seat it wold be greatly app.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Do you mean re-Wrap the guides? if so try www.Mudhole.com they have Rodbuilding 101

As far as Varmac goes they were a Very popular reel seat for Saltwater in their day


----------



## yankee (Oct 7, 2007)

thank you for the info junkmansj checkedout mudhole.com very helpfull


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

If you have any other Questions or just need info or a suppier of Materal go to www.Rodbuilding.org or just give me a shout
[email protected]


----------

